# Lost In The Translation



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Thought I would post a couple funny pictures from a recent business trip to China.

Not sure I would want to stay at this hotel, seems that they want me to go home anyway.










Picture below was in the window at a bridal studio, just a small spelling error. We could not stop laughing when we saw this.










DAN


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Funny stuff!


----------

